# CPC seeking remote coding job



## wlambardo (Aug 16, 2011)

I am currently seeking remote coding jobs I have 12 years experience in ED and 6 years in Radiology


----------



## wlambardo (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you i have sent you my resume and email address i hope yo hear from you very soon.


----------

